# I thought sure...



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

that with this heat wave hitting so much of our country, SOMEONE would be posting on what you're doing to survive the heat -on the farm, especially.b Well?

Mysely, I'm getting up at daylight, to do chores and make the animals as comfortable, and undisturbed as possible for the rest of the day. Gardens that arent on a self watering system get watered while I'd doing other chores-then, its inside for me!


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Heat wave - what heat wave???????????
High temp yesterday was 68 - right now with the early morning sun on the thermometer it only reads 66! The low over-night was about 54...
Although last week we did have 2 days in the nineties which I did take refuge in the celler for a part of that time - just can't hack the humdity that comes with the heat!
Am glad that the only animal I have to take care of is a dog and she is at an age that if'n I don't move to far away she vigilantly sleeps somewhere near. And as to the garden last week was also the first time in ahhhhh, years that I actually watered the garden because it was sooo dry.

Don't know about this "global-warming" but am a sure believer of the "climate changing" thought(s)!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I feel for all of you and the heat. We have been cool so far, yesterday was 60 and a shower, today 68 and sunny, tomorrow showers again. Our het wave was 1 day in early may at 90 degrees. I haven't even needed to water the garden yet....James


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Plan to water as well. Hoping I can keep things alive in this heat. This has not been a good garden year!

I did gather the rest of the cabbage, kale, swiss chard and beets yesterday. Have cabbage making kraut and worked on kale all afternoon. Today it is beets. Think I'm going to make a crock of vegetables to ferment with brine solution, hot peppers and dill. 

Then in the morning, it will be more water on the garden!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I enjoy the heat. It has finally warmed up enough for me to get some real work done. I just finished one chicken pen and will finish another today or tomorrow. I work a lot better when it is hot. It is supposed to be 100 the next few days. Hope so as I still have a few jobs I need to do.

The only time I want AC is when I sleep.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I only wish we had some heat. This has been the coldest, wettest June on record and the long range forcast for July does not look any better. I have yet to remove the down duvet from the bed and we had to have the heat on this morning.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

OK so Ithought I was the only one on this forum. So I will say I have been working in the first four hours of the day. 5:30 A to about 10-11:30 A Then it gets HOT EXTREAMLY HOT. The temp for this week read Mon 68 Farenhieht to 106 farenheight. It has been the same all week. My new recliner is getting a work out and we are using alot of water in the garden. Even the cactus is drying up. Last years heat wave has killed a lot of trees and what did not die last year is very stressed. Burn bans are in effect and things are not cooling down anytime soon. Even the swimming pool water is HOT. Lost a guniea to heat stress this morning. Lllamas are going thru a 100 gallon tank of water every two days. Hay is stopped growing and the price around here for a square bale is $7.50 Round between $40-$75. If I ever do go of grid I will still want AC in the summer.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i had to turn the heating blanket on last night. already put the flannelette sheets back in. turned on the furnace this morning. ~Georgia.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

wish you could blow some cool air this way--supposed to be over 100 degrees every day in the forecast..


----------



## acabin42 (May 11, 2002)

We are in north central AR, and we do the same thing. up early and do as much as possible, then into the ac for the rest of the day.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Getting out early in the morning to get everything done and then again late evening to water garden again, do other chores, etc. 
Keeping ourselves and the dogs in the house the rest of the time trying to stay cool. We are in a major heat wave with temps at or above 100 predicted for the next 14 days...
I was wishing for cold weather again today, even snow, and thinking about what I would want to cook on a cold day....can't stand cooking now in this heat, we are eating very lightly these days. Trying not to use stovetop or oven at all so as not to heat up the house even more...


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

We get out around 5am work with the animals and garden until about noon, its as long as we can stand it. Temps last two days 109 to 112 the later which is usually around 3pm. Monday it is going back down into the 90's for next week...

I am just thankful that the humidity hasnt been high and normally in TN we have high humidity.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Om, You shouldnt have said that--Humidity is expected to go up this week, so the few drops in temps will fell hotter, I'm betting!


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes get yer chores done early or put em off till late .me milking after dark .plus my garden is the worst ever it not worth the fight aginast the weeds .one other thing about getting older don't let little things bother you.the air conditiner feels better than sweat bees and sun burn


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I do chores from daybreak or so until 10 a.m. minus rest breaks and then spend the rest of the day sitting and napping in front of the air conditioner until I get ready for my evening activities. If I miss a chore it can wait till later. It's not like I work for a living anymore.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

I just saw this, thought I'd add my $.02.

We've had the hottest, most humid and miserable summer since the 2005 storm season. Most of the "retired" age folks in my neighborhood are out in the early dawn hours doing morning chores and caring fo the animals. Depending on their physical capabilies and/or medical issues, I find that most of us are inside or at least moving slowly in the shade before 10:00am. 

Depending on what time of day and/or how severe the afternoon thunderstorms occur, we're eating light meals early, then doing evening chores before sunset. We keep our AC at 80 degrees with ceiling fans on in the rooms we're using. Also porch fans are a big help.

We're now back into the low nineties instead of hundreds but the humidity persists so it's mighty uncomfortable to be out working in the heat of the day.

We grieve the animals lost to heat during and after the two tropical storms that came through last month. We tried our best to keep all animals in shade or in the barns under fans, but lost some in spite of our efforts.

On a personal level, I took my very first ride to the ER for heat exhaustion and dehydration last month. A very scary day, the first time I actually thought I might die. Took about three weeks before most of the symptoms were gone, and I still tire easily. 
God spared me and I am grateful.

Y'all be careful out there in the noonday sun.

In His Love
Mich


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

ceresone....fill the same pain here in north mississippi. I am truly ready for winter. At least when everything looks dead, that is what it is suppose to look like in the winter.


----------

